

Konekt Data – An Investor Pitch Deck Story - newhaircutco
http://blog.newhaircut.com/konekt-pitch-deck-showcase/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=article&utm_campaign=konektshowcase

======
mastef
pretty cool!

